
Test cellular automata rules - antoineMoPa
https://www.livecalc.xyz/sheet/automata
======
antoineMoPa
I also added fractals during the weekend:

[https://livecalc.xyz/sheet/fractals](https://livecalc.xyz/sheet/fractals)

